# Channel Cat Kayaking



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

While the flatheads spawn we are channel catfishing to kill time. We hit the creek today and fished it for 6 hours with no shortage of action. We kept around 30 channels for dinner and the freezer and released at-least that many. We also got a jumbo bluegill on cut bait. Left them biting on fire:thumbsup:


----------



## Tomslick66 (Mar 16, 2011)

Somebody tell me how he does that!!!


----------



## ChileRelleno (Jul 7, 2012)

I just need to get pointed in the right direction, or tag along with some others.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Nice job fer some good eats!!!


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Tomslick66 said:


> Somebody tell me how he does that!!!


+1!!

Sent from my iPhone using Forum Runner


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

ChileRelleno said:


> I just need to get pointed in the right direction, or tag along with some others.


 ....and he will be glad to let you tag along for a small fee! Post up your website cathunter


----------



## Catchin Hell (Oct 9, 2007)

Nice haul...


----------



## ChileRelleno (Jul 7, 2012)

Try'n Hard said:


> ....and he will be glad to let you tag along for a small fee! Post up your website cathunter


Well... The one linked in his Sig doesn't work. :whistling:


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

Just fixed it...Thanks for letting me know. I have been so busy with other web sites I have been slacking on my PFF updates. 
Here is some more channel catfishing from the big rig.. Some of these channels are pretty good sizes over 10lbs.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bAMMZuujfBs#t=189


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

I've been finalizing plans to build a dock - not sure if jetting the pilings is something I can handle, but the pilings in the first part of that video just blow my mind. If someone can do that I suppose the 10 12' ones I need to put down should be a breeze!

Sent from my iPhone using Forum Runner


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

Try'n Hard said:


> I've been finalizing plans to build a dock - not sure if jetting the pilings is something I can handle, but the pilings in the first part of that video just blow my mind. If someone can do that I suppose the 10 12' ones I need to put down should be a breeze!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Forum Runner


Those Pillions are from an old barge docking station


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

I had a few hours to burn today so I figured I might as well catch a stringer of cats for dinner. The bite was good, we caught around 45 channel cats and kept around a dozen for dinner.. The biggest one was a nice 11 pound channel.


----------



## DLo (Oct 2, 2007)

Do small creek cats eat better than river cats, water is usually clearer?


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

DLo said:


> Do small creek cats eat better than river cats, water is usually clearer?


moving water cats are always better tasting than lake or pond. No finer meal anywhere than he has on that string!

Sent from my iPhone using Forum Runner


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

Creek channel cats are nearly as good as offshore scamp


----------

